
Who Owns Tom’s Diner: Tom or Denver? - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/design/2019/08/denver-historic-building-googie-architecture-diner-landmark/595786/
======
bradknowles
If they want to buy it from Tom, then they should be able to do that.

Otherwise, it should be Tom’s diner to do with as he pleases, right?

